# 1920's Ghosts Halloween Party (i.e. the Shining)



## Hallow_Vinny (Sep 4, 2012)

I will try to get ideas from the other thread for an old Hotel. I have more specific questions since I am trying to use old props.

The party idea is a 1920's party like in the Shining movie. We will either be black and white or ghost-like. I like to keep an eerie theme so I can reuse props. I have 4 projectors, an asylum door I build with pneumatics&LCD screen from Frightprops and a bunch of animatronics from Spirit Halloween. Anyway I was thinking of getting Ghostly Apparitions on one window, but I need ideas for everything else.

For my previously used asylum door, Hi-ReZdesigns has a lot of options and the closest I could think of is the Ghosts vol. 2 one. I also thought the Living Portraits dvd projection would be cool.

Any ideas on projector ideas and my DigitalFx door?


----------



## Tzaddi93 (Aug 1, 2013)

Hallow_Vinny said:


> I will try to get ideas from the other thread for an old Hotel. I have more specific questions since I am trying to use old props.
> 
> The party idea is a 1920's party like in the Shining movie. We will either be black and white or ghost-like. I like to keep an eerie theme so I can reuse props. I have 4 projectors, an asylum door I build with pneumatics&LCD screen from Frightprops and a bunch of animatronics from Spirit Halloween. Anyway I was thinking of getting Ghostly Apparitions on one window, but I need ideas for everything else.
> 
> ...



Have you looked at Bone Chillers from AtmosfearFX? Might be a little too cute for what you are looking for but the skeleton blues band and the formally attired dancing skeletons could fit with a 20's era theme. We own a 1928 Spanish Colonial home and for our party this year my wife and I are going to be 'the original owners' ( 20's era ghosts). We will be using various projections throughout the place including some from bone chillers and Prudence Prim from spectral illusions (although Prudence looks more Victorian era to me)... Not sure what to recommend for the door.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

I have the Unliving portrait on my iPad with a frame in front of it. We have two projectors. The Ghostly Apparations looks cool and I'm thinking about getting AtmosFearFX Blood Walls because of the Shining elevator scene. One of the images even spells out "murder." If you had a mirror on the opposite wall, people could actually see it spell out redrum. http://halloweenlightshow.com/bloody-walls-halloween-projection-video.html


----------



## Hallow_Vinny (Sep 4, 2012)

Good ideas so far Tzadd and dawnski. I might incorporate Bone Chillers in another way as well. We will do a bit of a scary theme in the basement and I like the idea of a fake doorway where either a Bone Chiller Skeleton jumps out or a Ghost. I will have to get one of those triggering devices from Hi-Rez.

Any ideas on how to build cheap walls for an unfinished basement?


----------



## Eviejenn (Aug 10, 2014)

Don't forget the music! I've downloaded a couple of albums of Jazz Age songs from iTunes to play in my cemetery. Non-traditional, but I thought that the tinny-sounding, happy tunes would be kind of creepy.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Hallow_Vinny I know you were interested in my frozen Jack Torrance build. Just finished. This was real easy to do. http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...rozen-jack-torrance.html?posted=1#post1694288


----------



## Hallow_Vinny (Sep 4, 2012)

dawnski said:


> Hallow_Vinny I know you were interested in my frozen Jack Torrance build. Just finished. This was real easy to do. http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...rozen-jack-torrance.html?posted=1#post1694288


Now that is awesome!


----------

